# Frau Trauermarsch



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

My newest lady....Frau Trauermarsch. Loosely translated, this means Lady Deadmarch.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Another great job Dave. The teeth are great and the over all positioning of the body gives it a feeling of realness, as if she was walking and turned to look at you. The bundle she is carrying adds a chilling look to it all. Very spooky.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Very eerie looking.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job Dave!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesomeness! It looks really creepy; great job!

I love the teeth, btw. Hehe...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome as usual, Dave.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Another great prop dave.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oustanding. What is the base ofr the skull?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

this is one of my favs of yours dave - i really like it a lot - would put it in my haunt anyday


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

"Eerie" is a good word to describe this.


Excellent job as always.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks! She is not 100% done yet...I have a few more touches to add.
The skull is a urethane cast.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is that...._gulp_!!! What she's carrying...no. Could it be..a.....*baby?!*


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Once Again An Awesome Piece Of Work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sehr gut mein fruend. Das frau ist Schadenfreude!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow, fantastic work Dave, that looks really good!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Truly worthy of a nightmare. Disturbing...as always. Nice work.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh dave is she available this weekend? I promise to have her home on time.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

and what, pray tell, would you *do *with her, slightlymad?????

Lilly, danke shoen! Leave it to a cheesehead to know more German than me!

here's a few more shots I just took in the dark.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that is nice work.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, I just love to look at your work!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow dave that is just great the baby adds that creepy sick touch


----------



## brokenlaser (Oct 10, 2006)

Too cool, Kinda thought she was two timing me... At least I don't have to pay child support! 

Great job Dave!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

A little bit about the Frau.....

Legend tells us of a being that travels the globe and collects the dead. He wears a large hooded robe and carries a sickle. To many, the Grim Reaper is synonymous with death itself. He is feared in all nations as the end of life. What the legends have never disclosed, though, is that there is a seperate reaper for the children. Frau Trauermarsch (Lady Deadmarch) dispatches her duties with great care and dignity, for there must be special handling for the souls of the innocents. She traipses the shadows and the night, looking for the signal of a young life soon to be lost. Her duty is as old as life itself, and is a job of pain and sorrow. There is, as they say, a fate worse than death. To see Frau Trauermarsch is to experience a tragedy so great that death would be welcomed.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome job and great idea! Is that made on a PVC frame?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Another outstanding piece of work, dave. Well done!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool Dave.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

love it, and the wittle baby in its hands.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Another fine job, but we expect no less from you!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Love her!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow Dave, that is almost to creepy for me to look at. Awesome.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks again!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

creepy. good job


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Love her - love her story - great job! Quick question - has her clothing been sealed with anything?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks MistressOfMayhem....I sent you a PM on the clothing. The story has been alot of fun for me...now I have to figure out how to incorporate it into my haunt.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Dave,
when and where is your haunt this year? I believe it would definitely be worth a driver to check it out.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bauton said:


> Hey Dave,
> when and where is your haunt this year? I believe it would definitely be worth a driver to check it out.


It's just going to be a humble yard haunt this year Bauton. I will start the set up oct 1st (or before, if I get too antsy)


----------

